#   !!!

## Sergey$

!     " "    !  :Smilie:  
,   ,  25-30 , , , , , ,  /,  /,  ,  ..!  :Love:         !  :Big Grin:      !!!  :yes:

----------


## .

,     ,        :Smilie: 
    ? 
,  /,  /, , ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -7

:Wow:    ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Programada

,     )))))

----------


## shrilanka

> /,  /,  ,  ..


  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     )))))


 ,  18-      :Wow:

----------


## Sergey$

> ,     ,       
>     ? 
> ,  /,  /, , ?


   :  (),  /,  /  ..!  :Smilie: 
  ,   +/-
      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> ,  /,  /,  ,  ..!


  :Wow:   :Big Grin:  


> 25-30 , , , ,

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 !      ?  -   ,    2 /, 1  /      -  :Big Grin:

----------


## -7

> !


 :Love:

----------


## od17

...         ,          (   ,  ).
 ?
( ,  ))

----------


## Lenik

*shrilanka*,      .   *Sergey$*  :Wink: 
,   $   -   , ?

----------


## ˸

*Sergey$*,   2  1...   .....

----------


## od17

> ,   +/-
>       !


,  ! ))))

----------


## -7

> !     " "    !


 ??? :quest: 
 - ?

----------


## anfisa0001

> " "


 ,  ? :Wow: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shrilanka

> *Sergey$*,   2  1...   .....


    3  4  .        ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## anfisa0001

*-7*,    :Smilie:

----------


## Sergey$

( )! 
  !   :Big Grin: 
   ..!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lenik

,      .      :Big Grin: 



> :


  :Wink:

----------


## -7

> 


,     .

----------


## ˸

, **, 64Williamj, advalachicked, AtFawswazytrera, bukhuchjot, Cookie, Credo2009, currenttk, dedlynarttype, DEFILER, degna, estetikkogus, evencesnipt, Foty, gall2010, garrettheart, golan, hddyblokso, Impaciente, Irinka, jul-2000, justeen, lancekomodo, Lelyk, Lenik, Lenta12, Lilktaitybkk, Li_Lu, Ludmilanika N, Luk-Olga, LukVit, m-si, Mariya78, mi3468, Na28ta, NeroBurn, netigors, Nitka2003, nmich, not, nvn, od17, oyunlarlttt, Prosegowflews, RVLana, Sailiasquinia, sandywar, scottfox, Sergey$, shrilanka, Sivacoick, Suraye_MA, Svero4ka, sveta-i, sveta76, SvetaSG, TALA04, Tanita1808, Tanyazor, tuk-i-gek, Tushoorry, vehieigtg, vladn2, vzhik777, Woda, yuliya_22,  ), , ., 2007,  , ,  24, -7, , ,  , , , 
..... 
...   - ...

----------


## Sergey$

-    !  :Smilie:

----------


## Sergey$

> , **, 64Williamj, advalachicked, AtFawswazytrera, bukhuchjot, Cookie, Credo2009, currenttk, dedlynarttype, DEFILER, degna, estetikkogus, evencesnipt, Foty, gall2010, garrettheart, golan, hddyblokso, Impaciente, Irinka, jul-2000, justeen, lancekomodo, Lelyk, Lenik, Lenta12, Lilktaitybkk, Li_Lu, Ludmilanika N, Luk-Olga, LukVit, m-si, Mariya78, mi3468, Na28ta, NeroBurn, netigors, Nitka2003, nmich, not, nvn, od17, oyunlarlttt, Prosegowflews, RVLana, Sailiasquinia, sandywar, scottfox, Sergey$, shrilanka, Sivacoick, Suraye_MA, Svero4ka, sveta-i, sveta76, SvetaSG, TALA04, Tanita1808, Tanyazor, tuk-i-gek, Tushoorry, vehieigtg, vladn2, vzhik777, Woda, yuliya_22,  ), , ., 2007,  , ,  24, -7, , ,  , , , 
> ..... 
> ...   - ...


   !!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

. ,     ,          .

----------


## -7

*Sergey$*,    ,

----------


## shrilanka

*˸*,         ?   :Wow:

----------


## Programada

*˸*, ,       :Wink:

----------


## Lenik

> justeen


  ,  ,     .   :Wink:    , .

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,     ,          .


*Svetishe*, ,   /...  :Wink:

----------

14 ,   .     ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

,      !  :Embarrassment: 
 - .   -    :Big Grin:

----------

> 14 ,   .     ,   .


      )))   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

-!  :Big Grin: 
 ,    (-   !)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

!

----------


## Irusya

> !


 ,   ,   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


,      :Stick Out Tongue:   .

----------


## Lenik

> ,


 ,  !

----------


## Irusya

?    ?))))))

----------


## shrilanka

> ?    ?))))))


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> 


 -  ))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## YUM

> 20  ,     -     ))))))))))   - ,


 :   ,   -  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> :   ,   -  .


  14  ,    . ,    ,         .  :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

** ,   ..?

----------

> ** ,   ..?


  ,      !

----------


## YUM

> 14  ,    . ,    ,         .


  14-? 
    11.11.11
 :yes: 
.    :


> ,      !


     Lenik'   ?
.         :
1.   Lenik
2.     
3.  
4.      . 
5.     " " ( !)  
.
6.   (  )   -      .
 !

----------


## shrilanka

> 11.11.1


  :Cool:

----------


## Coreopsis

,  ,      ,     .        ,   2 .

----------

,  -?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  -?


, .  :yes:

----------

:Wow:  ! !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raspberry

,    . "  " ()

----------


## mvf

:Wow:  ???

----------


## Raspberry

> ???


, ?    ..

----------


## mvf

.    .   .

  - .

----------


## mvf

> , ?    ..


...  ....

----------


## Andyko

? ()

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Irusya

> .


  ,     ,     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
,     ,   ?))))

----------


## mvf

> ,   ?))))


     .     ,   .

----------

> **,          ?


   !          !

----------

*Lenik*,     ,         ?  :Wink:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ? ",            ,    ?"


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

*Irusya*,  ** -  ,  8
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=370700

----------


## Lenik

** , ,  ,        .

----------

> *Irusya*,  ** -  ,  8
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=370700


      ,     -     0    !    !        ? :Wow:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


     !     !

----------

!  :Wink:

----------

> !     !


        ,       ! :Redface:     !           !        ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


   !     ,     ??? :Confused:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> !


 ! !

----------


## Irusya

> 


....
,    " "   ""-  ""))))))))

----------


## shrilanka

:Wow:       ,          :Big Grin: 
 :Cool:

----------


## Coreopsis

,   ,          ** ,    .

----------


## Lenik

.      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ! !


 :Wow: ...,   !?
 :Cool:

----------


## Lenik

** ,       :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

?  ,   ,    ,      :yes:   :Big Grin: 


*Lenik*,    ,       ,

----------


## Irusya

> ?  ,   ,    ,


 -, ! :Big Grin: 



> ...    ,       ,


   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,    ,


  :Wow:    : , ....    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

** ,    !  :Big Grin:

----------

*Irusya*, *shrilanka*,    ,   .    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, *shrilanka*,    ,   .


    )))))    :Wink:

----------

*Irusya*,  ,    :yes:      ,         14  17 .  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  ,        ,         14  17 .


,     - ,    - )))))))

----------


## shrilanka

> *Irusya*,  ,        ,         14  17 .


 :yes:     2    :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,    ,    
     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

?  :Embarrassment: 
    ....

----------

...???
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

** ,         ,      "-- ")))))        :yes:

----------

*Irusya*,      ?   ""   " ",    , ""   ,    . ,   ?         .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> !    ,  Mmmaximmm,      ,     -  ,


 !    !   !  :yes:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> (  ,    )   (          ),       (     )       !!!
>     "  "


  ...
   , ...  ...   ....   ,      ...        :Frown: 

    ....    ...

      !!!

----------


## -7

> !   !


!!!    ??  :Wow:

----------

> ** ! ** !





> ...   ....   ** **...


  :yes:  *Mmmaximmm*,   -    :Big Grin:

----------

*-7*, !     :yes:   ,    ,     (0,2)    . ?                   ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> Mmmaximmm,   -


,  .        .
,  ,      ??

----------


## Lenik

> 


    ,    -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

*Lenik*,   ?

----------


## Lenik

!       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Lenik

:Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ...  ...   ....   ,      ...


       ?   :Stick Out Tongue:               20 .    20   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> 20   ,


      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Lenik

- ,       ?
,

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,   - ????   :Wow:  ..       ,    ?  :Abuse:  :No-no:  :Asthanos:  :Razz:  :War: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


׸...     ?

_-  ? 
-  ? 
-  ,  . 
-  ?_

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,   :Wow:  !     :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 


  :Wow:   ? !

----------


## shrilanka

> ? !


 ,    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

,    :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> ,    ?


...     ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...     ...


  :Cool: 
*      *

----------


## Irusya

> *      *


  .
    ,  ""             19___   Smills like teen spirit 	 :Super:   :Super:   :Super: 
  ,      	 :Super:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 3/4


  -     :yes:

----------

*Irusya*,     "",   ?         ?

----------


## Irusya

> ...      ?


 :yes: 
 :yes:

----------

*Irusya*,       :Smilie: 

    ? :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,


,   2    , )))))



> ?


 :yes:

----------

> 2    , )))))


..            ? *Irusya*,      ! :yes:      ? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ..            ? *Irusya*,      !     ?


  ,  ,  ""))))

----------


## Lenik

> 


 ...    -  .  ,    0,3

----------


## Mmmaximmm

!

----------


## Irusya

.     :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


 ????         ,

----------


## Irusya

> ????         ,


!  - "   !   !      !"))))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> - "   !   !


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 ,      .....
    ,     ....
20  .....   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ...
>     ...


-, ,  ....   ....	 :Mad:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -, ,  ....   ....


   61-  ,    ?   .        :yes:

----------

> 20  .....


  ?      30  ,    2   :Cool:    ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Mmmaximmm*, ,  ,       :yes:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


    ,        ....    :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*Mmmaximmm*,          *Mmmaximmm*?)))))
 ? :Smilie:    ))))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
     ,       !   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ...       !


? :Redface:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  ,     ,      :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ,    ...


,  :Big Grin: 
  "   ,    !")))))
 ))))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,


   ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


   ,      :yes:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


???       ,   ....  :Frown:

----------


## Italiano

> ,        ....


Ciao, bella sconosciuta! Sono sicuro - che sei semplicemente bello, ma sarei contento di vedere la tua foto!

Italiano Silvio

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> Ciao, bella sconosciuta! Sono sicuro - che sei semplicemente bello, ma sarei contento di vedere la tua foto!
> 
> Italiano Silvio


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
    (, )!      -,    3-  ,        ,       ,     ...       33   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

!  !  :Wow: 
    ?

----------


## Irusya

> Ciao, bella sconosciuta! Sono sicuro - che sei semplicemente bello, ma sarei contento di vedere la tua foto!
> 
> Italiano Silvio


clone rispettata! Non sei riuscito a ingannare la testa di una ragazza credulone's? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
     )))))

----------


## Irusya

> - ?


,  :Big Grin: 
, ?))))

----------


## mvf

> 


!

----------


## Irusya

> !


    -, ,  ?)))))))
  ?

----------


## mvf

-  !

----------


## Irusya

> -  !


  :Kiss: 
-)))  ?)))

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,    :yes:

----------


## Irusya

, ?        "" -     ,      -       , ,      "  ". , .          ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,      :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,


   ,        ?... :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ?


 !  ?         ?

----------


## Irusya

> ...         ?


- ... :Love: 
  ,     ""          ?))))))))

----------


## mvf

.  -,    .      -       ?

----------


## Irusya

> ...       ?


  .          ... ,  ...    ..
PS:  ,          42/170?

----------


## Syndel

... ...42/170-   )

----------


## Lenik

> 42/170?


/     ?

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...42/170-   )


  -?      ,      :Big Grin: 
 ,      .  -  . ,      :yes: 
    .  ,

----------


## Syndel

,    )))

----------


## Syndel

..... ..

----------


## Irusya

> ..... ..


 "   ?" -   :yes: 
"...   .  ,   ..."() ()

----------


## Syndel

-     ?  ))

----------

> -     ?  ))


  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

23 !  : ) , ,        /  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> -?      ,     
>  ,      .  -  . ,     
>     .  ,


. ! 
( -   ...)
,  ,   ...

----------


## Irusya

*YUM*,  !
      ?!

----------


## Irusya

-     ... ????   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

!  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  !
>       ?!


?
    !
  ,  ,   ,    ...
    - ! !
...  .

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ,    ...


      ...    , ? :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...    , ?


   "" ?

----------

** ,    ,   ,

----------

> ** ,    ,   ,


      !  :yes:

----------

** ,    ,  ,-

----------


## mvf

> !


     .

----------

..     ,      :
 ,   ,  ,
      ?
...
    ,  ,
   ?   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> /  () .   ...


  ,   "  " :Big Grin: 
  -  -     ?

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,  (..   )   /,


   ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*!!!*  ,       :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------

> *!!!*  ,


   :     :Wink: 
     ""  :Wow:

----------

*shrilanka*,         ""

----------

** ,   ,    ,  100%  :Wink:

----------

,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   ?


,   :yes: 

  !

  2-  ,  -         - *

* - 1     , -  

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:

----------

*Irusya*,  ?

----------

> ,  
> 
>   !
> 
>   2-  ,  -         - *
> 
> * - 1     , -


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  .....   ???

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  ?


 . ...

----------

** ,   ,  ,    , -      :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> .....   ???


     -  :yes:  :Wink:

----------

> -


,   ,    -?
   ,       .       .
     ...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

** , .        ...     2 :
1.  ?
2.  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,      ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,       ,      .

----------


## Irusya

> ,       ,      .


     ,    ,    " "  ,   ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       ,      .


  (  )  ,   ?  .  -,     ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue:     -  ,    :Big Grin: 
:     ,   -  /   :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> (  )


 ...   ... -    ... *      ...*

----------

> ...   ... -    ...


*  *
 ,         ...  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> *  *
>  ,         ...


,  !  :Smilie:  
, !  :Wink:

----------

> , !


   !?   -!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> -!


 ?   ?  - ?

----------

> ....   , ...  ...      .... ....


,     - ......    :Wink:

----------


## be@ver

> ,     - ......


...    ...   ""  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...    ...   ""


    !  :Wow:  ?  :Wink:

----------


## be@ver

> !  ?


        ....

----------

> ....


!    :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
.        5     :Frown:  ...  :Wink:

----------

!    :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
.        5     :Frown:  ...  :Wink:

----------

:Frown:

----------


## be@ver

> 


  ... ....
 :Smilie:

----------

> ... ....


  ?  :Wow: 
 ?  :Wink:

----------


## be@ver

> ? 
>  ?


  ...     ,    ....
   ...    ....

----------

> ....


  :Frown:

----------


## be@ver

> 


   ..  ...

----------

> ..  ...


   ?  :Redface:   :Wink:

----------


## Rimskaya

,      ???     ,   :Frown:

----------

! ()  :Wink: 
     !  :Wow:   :yes:   - 2      !  :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## Rimskaya

** ,      :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

!!!  :Wow:   :yes:  .         :Embarrassment: 
 :Smilie: )))   ()   :Wink:

----------


## be@ver

> !!!   .        
> )))   ()

----------

* -  *           :Embarrassment:   :yes:

----------

